# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  جزوه ی فیزیک2

## raponzel

سلام
بچه ها کسی جزوه ی خوب واسه فیزیک2 کارشناسی داره؟

----------

